# Satalite Radio -ESN number problem



## Ronin408 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hey everyone, I have the '05 3.5 SL and it comes with factory installed satalite radio. In order to activiate it I need to find out the ESN number for it. The Sirius people told me to hold down the tune button and it should show up...but that hasn't worked. When I called Nissan they told me to talk to Bose...and no one has been able to figure it out. I looked through all the manuals I have to find the number with no luck. I'm sure its possible to take out the stereo and find the number but I was looking for an easier way. Have any of you run into this problem? If so, how did you find the number? Thanks for the help.


----------



## glenpod (Jan 5, 2005)

Ronin408 said:


> Hey everyone, I have the '05 3.5 SL and it comes with factory installed satalite radio. In order to activiate it I need to find out the ESN number for it. The Sirius people told me to hold down the tune button and it should show up...but that hasn't worked. When I called Nissan they told me to talk to Bose...and no one has been able to figure it out. I looked through all the manuals I have to find the number with no luck. I'm sure its possible to take out the stereo and find the number but I was looking for an easier way. Have any of you run into this problem? If so, how did you find the number? Thanks for the help.



Sorry I cant tell you what to do but I push the dealer to get you the info since I am sure it is a new car. You can also check this site http://www.siriusbackstage.com/ there are some knowledgable Sat people there


----------

